# got guesstions



## xxnissans14xx (Dec 20, 2002)

i have a 97 with a s15 motor swap i was wonder what is a safe amount of boost to run on the stock motor with stock fuel and factory side mount 

also what needs to be done to run 21pounds of boost


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

o man if u wanna run 21psi of boost ur gonna have to upgrade ur internals alot. 15-20psi CAN be done, its just not very good for ur motor and decreases the life. i think most guys run it under 10psi on a S14 SR20.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

man, im sooo jelous.

ummm, you should be able to run about 15psi on your t28 i THINK. Not sure though. I honestly wouldnt bother with more than that. Do you really need more than 280rwhp?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you could run 15-18psi on the t28 turbos. your 480cc stock injectors will hold up for that. dun know about top end but ur bottom end is good for about 25psi/500hp (don't trust me?? phase2motortrend 240)

run 21psi.. u should go with a bigger turbo and don't forget about upgrading head gaskets.. upgrade some internals like valve springs, rocker arm stopper, cams/sprockets.. fuel pump/injectors, fmic/bov upgrade, boost controller obviously, a bigger maf will probably needed, radiator/fan upgrade (u can never be too sure)

just wondering.. what are your goals with the s15 sr20det??


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

why is this being repeated? 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28353


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

all question involving the SR are repeated daily...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yeah.. sorry for kinda jacking ur thing eysip 

there should be a rule.. no posting same topic in different sections..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

the newbie did a double thread post... differant people posted in differant threads hahaha


----------

